# Com licença.....?????



## Daniell

Boa tarde galera! tudo bem com vocês?

A minha dúvida nesta ocaçao é: com que frase eu posso contestar pra alguém quando me diz "com licença? pelo menos em espanhol, aqui no Porto Rico dizemos, por exemplo: há duas pessoas falando e eu vou passar entre meio delas, eu digo: con el permiso, uma das pessoas podem me contestar concedido. essa é a contestaçao que se dá como respeito e boa educaçao. como eu poderia contestar pra alguém que me diga "com licença" ? 

esperarei a suas respostas! e como sempre muito obrigado!

aguardarei a suas respostas, melhor assím, nao é?


----------



## Outsider

Sim, é melhor.

Em resposta à sua pergunta, depende um pouco do contexto. Por exemplo, 
às vezes diz-se "Com licença..." quando se entra na casa de outra pessoa. Neste caso, a resposta habitual é "Pode entrar".

Mas outras vezes a frase "Com licença..." ou "Dá licença?" serve para pedir permissão para fazer algo. Então, a resposta pode ser "Toda".

E às vezes não se responde nada. É conforme a situação.


----------



## Tomby

Daniell: "contestação", em português, e também em espanhol, é "a acção e efeito de responder uma das partes à outra num litígio". Acho que a palavra certa é "resposta". 
Por outra parte, além do exposto pelo "professor" Outsider eu diria: 
- Dá licença?" 
- Pois não! 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Brasileño

Para mim soa bem nas duas formas: "Pois não" e "toda"
Não consigo me lembrar de outra.


----------



## Daniell

obrigado!!!


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola. Creo que a veces escucho "com licença" y no me cuadra el sentido de pedir permiso. Por ejemplo, a veces al despedirse:

_- Bom, vemo-nos no dia 3 de Janeiro na reunião.
- É verdade! Então, até dia 3. Com licença._

O aquí:

_- Adeus e dá um beijinho à tua mãe.
- Adeus. Com licença._

¿Qué significa aquí "com licença"?

Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Nesses exemplos, pede-se licença para sair.


----------



## Mangato

So dizer que pois não, podese traduzir por _cómo no_?


----------



## Mangato

Little Chandler said:


> Hola. Creo que a veces escucho "com licença" y no me cuadra el sentido de pedir permiso. Por ejemplo, a veces al despedirse:
> 
> _- Bom, vemo-nos no dia 3 de Janeiro na reunião._
> _- É verdade! Então, até dia 3. Com licença._
> 
> O aquí:
> 
> _- Adeus e dá um beijinho à tua mãe._
> _- Adeus. Com licença._
> 
> ¿Qué significa aquí "com licença"?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Es una norma de buena educación que aquí hemos perdido. En muchos países de América Latina al despedirse o retrarse, se dice _permiso,_ incluso cuan  dicen_ puede retirarse._


----------



## Carfer

Daniell said:


> com que frase eu posso contestar pra alguém quando me diz "com licença? pelo menos em espanhol, aqui no Porto Rico dizemos, por exemplo: há duas pessoas falando e eu vou passar entre meio delas, eu digo: con el permiso, uma das pessoas podem me contestar concedido. essa é a contestaçao que se dá como respeito e boa educaçao. como eu poderia contestar pra alguém que me diga "com licença" ?


 
Nesta situação, uma resposta muito comum em Portugal, equivalente ao vosso _'concedido_', seria _'Faça favor'_ (se trata a pessoa por '_você_' ou _'o senhor_') ou_ 'Faz favor' (_se trata a pessoa por _'tu', _se bem que esta por vezes se usa mesmo nos casos de tratamento por_ 'você' _ou _'o senhor_').



> aguardarei a*s* suas respostas, melhor assím, n*ã*o é?


 
Sim, é melhor, mas melhor ainda se disser _'as vossas respostas'._


----------



## coolbrowne

De acordo, com uma ressalva





Carfer said:


> Sim, é melhor, mas melhor ainda se disser _'as vossas respostas'._


Aplica-se a _Portugal_ (e países africanos, talvez?). No _Brasil_, o uso comum seria mesmo 'as _suas_ respostas'. De fato, mesmo os brasileiros que normalmente usam 'tu' (principalmente a Região Sul e a Região Norte) raramente usam 'vós' (sabe-se lá por que ).

Cumprimentos


----------



## Little Chandler

Outsider said:


> Nesses exemplos, pede-se licença para sair.


Ok. En realidad las dos conversaciones eran telefónicas... La culpa es mía por no explicar más.   Pero supongo que será lo mismo: una forma de "pedir permiso" para colgar.

Gracias.


----------



## Carfer

Little Chandler said:


> Ok. En realidad las dos conversaciones eran telefónicas... La culpa es mía por no explicar más.   Pero supongo que será lo mismo: una forma de "pedir permiso" para colgar.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Num caso desses, pelo menos pelo uso de Portugal, não é um pedido de permissão para desligar, mas sim um aviso de que o interlocutor considera a conversa terminada e vai desligar. E numa situação dessas, em geral não se responde, até porque o interlocutor não costuma dar-nos tempo para isso. Desliga acto contínuo.


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias otra vez por la precisión, Carfer.


----------

